# Greg Oden - One and Done at OSU?



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> 1) You wrote about Greg Oden last fall. Are you shocked that he's going to Ohio State?
> 
> I did write about Oden last fall, in a feature piece in Sports Illustrated. And I think this is actually a two-part question.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/tim_layden/06/29/greg.oden/index.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course he is. I'm still not sure, Sonny Vaccaro (w/ Reebok) won't have him go to the NBDL for a year, to get him locked up with a shoe contract before Nike and Adidas.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Going to college gets him exposure which should increase his value to a shoe company.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I say he leaves after his sophomore year


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> I say he leaves after his sophomore year


So he's going to turn down being the No. 1 pick in 2007 to return for his sophomore year. Don't be a clown.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> So he's going to turn down being the No. 1 pick in 2007 to return for his sophomore year. Don't be a clown.


Maybe he actually wants to go to school and be more than a one and done player. He would probably be the #1 pick the next season anyways, so it may not matter to him when he leaves college.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Maybe he actually wants to go to school and be more than a one and done player. He would probably be the #1 pick the next season anyways, so it may not matter to him when he leaves college.


\

risk a chance to get injury? one and done!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Going to college gets him exposure which should increase his value to a shoe company.



i don't think he need the exposure to get a shoe deal everyone know who he is!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It dependes how he does in college. If he dominates and wins the championship, I think he'll leave, but if he doesn't, I could see him staying.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> So he's going to turn down being the No. 1 pick in 2007 to return for his sophomore year. Don't be a clown.


Heaven forbid someone disagrees with hongkongfooey! That name alone commands respect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Heaven forbid someone disagrees with hongkongfooey! That name alone commands respect.


Que? Who are you again? :raised_ey


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Que? Who are you again? :raised_ey


I'm Rick James b**ch! Name calling when someone disagrees with you? What grade are we in?


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Heaven forbid someone disagrees with hongkongfooey! That name alone commands respect.


Don't bash HKF...the only thing wrong with him is that he's a Marbury fan


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

personally i don't think Oden is the type of player to stay in college to simply win a national title (i'm not an expert..just from what i've read). If anything he'd stay for the whole 4 years to get his degree.. but that'd be just plain stupid. 1 and done is the only thing that makes any sense, he can get a degree while he's in the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> I'm Rick James b**ch! Name calling when someone disagrees with you? What grade are we in?


Name calling? You obviously can't read. Show where I called anyone a name. I told him don't be a clown, not that he *is* a clown. Reading comprehension seems to go over your head, but then again you go to Cal Poly. :boohoo:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A big shoe contract will put his name out there just as well as going to college.
This country is all about money, and when someone starts making a lot of it, people get very interested.

If he signs a Lebron type shoe deal coming out of high school and goes to the NBDL, I guarantee ESPN2 starts showing NBDL games.

You don't need college to build a name. Lebron James didn't need college and he came out bigger than Jesus.

In this age of the internet, if you're good, everyone knows about it.

I mean, just think around here how many people already know Oden and concede him as a future great center.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> A big shoe contract will put his name out there just as well as going to college.
> This country is all about money, and when someone starts making a lot of it, people get very interested.
> 
> If he signs a Lebron type shoe deal coming out of high school and goes to the NBDL, I guarantee ESPN2 starts showing NBDL games.
> ...


I have a hard time seeing some of these big name kids coming out and going straight into the NBDL. It will be interesting to see who is the first to do it. But these young kids will really be tested stepping into the NBDL, maybe even moreso right off the bat than the NBA itself. How do you think all those veterans scratching and clawing just for a 10-day contract and pissed off former college stars who can't make it are going to treat these young kids on and off the court? They might be stepping into the school of hard knocks.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Name calling? You obviously can't read. Show where I called anyone a name. I told him don't be a clown, not that he *is* a clown. Reading comprehension seems to go over your head, but then again you go to Cal Poly. :boohoo:


LOL, an internet clown with thousands of posts (which equals thousands of hours on the net) challenging my intelligence? It may be time to get off the computer and visit the real world.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I am pretty sure he will be one and done. I mean, he has talked all along about wanting to go to college and get a degree and all that, but LeBron James did a lot of that talking until his senior year as well. Oden seems more sincere about the college thing, but I don't think he will turn down the chance at the NBA.

And by the way, did MarvinWilliams#1in05 really just criticize HKF for name calling, and then turn around and call HKF a clown in his very next post? Simply incredible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> LOL, an internet clown with thousands of posts (which equals thousands of hours on the net) challenging my intelligence? It may be time to get off the computer and visit the real world.


 :clap: I tire of dealing with such a feeble mind. No need to worry about my life, I'm chillin. It never makes sense for someone to deride a person who does the exact same thing they are doing. 

If you find message board posting to be a waste of time, then by all means please stop posting. If I could help you pack I would. There really is no need to challenge intelligence that doesn't exist. It's like playing poker with uno cards.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> I have a hard time seeing some of these big name kids coming out and going straight into the NBDL. It will be interesting to see who is the first to do it. But these young kids will really be tested stepping into the NBDL, maybe even moreso right off the bat than the NBA itself. How do you think all those veterans scratching and clawing just for a 10-day contract and pissed off former college stars who can't make it are going to treat these young kids on and off the court? They might be stepping into the school of hard knocks.




and on another not Oden will be one and done unless he gets a knee injury or something... and wants to use a 2nd year to recuperate(spelling?)


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> LOL, an internet clown with thousands of posts (which equals thousands of hours on the net) challenging my intelligence? It may be time to get off the computer and visit the real world.


Brilliant journalists write their articles on the computer. So much for your real world argument.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

injuries shouldnt be a big concern when trying to decide whether to come back or not. they may be a concern but they shouldnt be. kenyon martin had a horrible knee injury mere months before the draft, it didnt stop him from being the #1 overall pick.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Ever since James Forrest went back to GT for his Sr. year and blew his knee out I have been an advocate of striking while the take-care-of-me-for-the-rest-of-my-life iron is hot.


qft


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

When's the last time a center got a big-time shoe deal?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> When's the last time a center got a big-time shoe deal?



When was the last time a big man prospect like Oden came out? Shaq got a shoe deal right away with those horrible Reeboks. I'm pretty sure Dwight Howard got a pretty big time shoe deal last year.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

his name is already out...even if he goes to college or the nbdl


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I think Oden will be one and done, I mean it makes no sense not to be . . . However, can we please cool off on calling him the next Bill Russell or anything like that? Russell was a multiple time NCAA champion at USF and an Olympian during that time. I think Oden has all the potential in the world and I am under the impression that he can reach it given the right situation, but let's lay off the kid because he is nowhere near Russell, Chamberlain, Shaq, Lanier, Duncan, etc. yet.

I'm sorry to be OT, but too much is being given to a kid who obviously had no comp in HS. Let's see what he does at OSU and then in the NBA before he's "The Next Bill Russell".


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

That's a good point, we're just trying to seperate Oden's current and future ability from his current and future resume. Russell had both, but if we put too much stock in the resume Laettner could be drafted over Shaq.

NBA prospect evaluation has turned to younger kids than ten years ago and before, especially with all the HS to Pro Rookie of the Year winners or candidates. Then there are all sorts of possible pitfalls in college from injury to coaching changes and general coaching disorder, usually at smaller schools.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> Name calling? You obviously can't read. Show where I called anyone a name. I told him don't be a clown, not that he *is* a clown. Reading comprehension seems to go over your head, but then again you go to Cal Poly. :boohoo:


i only post at the Sixers board, but does anyone else see the horrific irony in this post? "I DIDN'T CALL ANYONE NAMES YOU STUPID *******!!!"


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Name calling? You obviously can't read. Show where I called anyone a name. I told him don't be a clown, not that he *is* a clown. Reading comprehension seems to go over your head, but then again you go to Cal Poly. :boohoo:


Yeah I don't know why this thread is event hat long or why the hate for Cal Poly came up but you don't knock the quality of someone's education then try to differentiate between be and is. Is is the third person singular present indicative
of be. If you are something then you are being something therefore you " is " something ( are in this case).


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Oden will be the centerpiece of a class similar to the 'fab five'. He already has good friends that will be on that team with him.

He will stay one or possibly two years. And I think he will be on a team that wins the NCAA championship.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> When's the last time a center got a big-time shoe deal?


I remember buying the Hakeem LA Gear's early in the 90's for like $25 at Wal-Mart. Big men always get the short end of the stick when it comes to marketing... how many of us can relate to them?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I remember buying the Hakeem LA Gear's early in the 90's for like $25 at Wal-Mart. Big men always get the short end of the stick when it comes to marketing... how many of us can relate to them?


I remember reading a biography about Hakeem, and it said something about him wanting his shoes to be cheap so more people could afford them.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The Duncans are pretty popular.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

One thing fans/GM's/analyst must keep in mind is when judging Oden....he obviously will not dominate the Big Ten like he did highshool. So, when judging his game we have to be careful not to make our expectations of him to high.


----------

